# Packing and shipping from NY



## kirk thomas (Jun 5, 2018)

I will pack and ship bikes or anything legal. I will pick up. I can do the deal if you like. PM me and I will get right back to you. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## stoney (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice offer. Hopefully you will drum up some business with this service at the same time helping members get some goodies.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2018)

NICE
Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammer (Jun 7, 2018)

Again I will vouch for Kirk, he found a Black Phantom for me, made the 4 hour round trip and packed shipped and insured the bike for me, he was great to deal with thru the whole process and I am tickled to death to finally get the bike! So if you are looking for a bike in his area I suggest you give Kirk a holler and see what he would charge you for his services, no one works for free, and I do not mind at all to pay someone willing to go out of their way to get something on my behalf, Kirk has found some really nice bikes, so if there is something on ebay or craigslist you see in his area, give him a shout!

Aaron


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 11, 2018)

I found a bunch of bikes more than 30 and bins of parts. If someone is interested I will let them have there pick. I am looking for someone to lend me a little as I do not have the money to transport and store. It looks like an old shop there is a work stand in the pile. Most of the bikes look to be from the 40's or 50's. I do not need a lot of money maybe $500 to $700 at the most. I am going to look sometime this week but want to make sure i have enough to get them. There is 2 or 3 aluminum bikes there from the 30's. If any interest I have a couple pictures of all the bikes. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 11, 2018)

I am looking to borrow some money and would give you your choice and pay you back or just make a little cash if you would prefer.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks I found someone. I will be selling some off in the coming weeks. I will post it if I find another one of these old shops


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm here if anyone needs me.


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 23, 2018)

If I put something up on the cl thread, that would mean it is close enough for me to pick up. Just to let you know.


----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 9, 2019)

Just letting everyone know I can still pic an ship for you.


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 29, 2019)

Copake special $50 I will pick up and supply the box and packing material. You will have to send me the shipping label.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like I am going on Friday to pick up at Copake if anyone wants a bike picked up let me know I have some room. Thanks again.
$50 a bike all boxed and ready for shipping to you.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 27, 2019)

bump it up


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 31, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shipping-from-new-york.155963/


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 5, 2019)

"Anything legal"?? Pfffft...FORGET it!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 5, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shipping-from-new-york.155963/



@FSH


----------



## kasper (Aug 6, 2019)

Find any 60s stingrays in your travels let me know I'm in NY.


----------



## StorminNorman (Aug 29, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 3, 2019)

I would like to thank everyone but am going to need to stop my services for now. If you do need me contact me and we can see if I have time.


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 17, 2019)

I am back up and can ship anything legal in NY. My prices include pick up, packing, and drop off at the shipper. My service most of the time is $60 to $100 depending on how far I have to drive. The cost is for one bike box if you want it shipped in 2 boxes it would be more. Thank You, Kirk


----------



## stezell (Nov 17, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> I am back up and can ship anything legal in NY. My prices include pick up, packing, and drop off at the shipper. My service most of the time is $60 to $100 depending on how far I have to drive. The cost is for one bike box if you want it shipped in 2 boxes it would be more. Thank You, Kirk



Good to hear Kirk, he's very trustworthy and does a really good job of packing. 
Sean


----------



## 1motime (Nov 17, 2019)

Good to know.  Filling a need!


----------



## StorminNorman (Dec 11, 2019)

Kirk just picked up and shipped a Schwinn Panther for me and all I can say is thanks for the professional job! Classic bikes need to be packed carefully and Kirk does just that. He obviously knows his stuff! Highly recommend Kirk!

Norm J


----------



## Jose 711 (Dec 29, 2019)

If you ever come across any bicycle plates let me know please.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm still here to help pick and ship anything legal.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 15, 2020)

Kirk picked up and packed this beauty for me and did a fantastic job! Highly recommend!

Thanks again Kirk!
Chad


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 23, 2020)

Bump it up.


----------



## kirk thomas (May 15, 2020)

Bump it up.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 7, 2020)

I can help


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 16, 2020)

I am still here to help.


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 5, 2020)

Lets bump it up.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2020)

Bicycle Packing

I take the fork and front wheel off and leave the rear wheel on the frame.
I then wrap 2" foam pipe insulation on the wheels around the tires and rims and also use 3/4" pipe insulation on the frame tubes. 1/2" pipe insulation on the seat and chain stays. Use 3/4" pipe insulation on the fork tubes. Use plastic zip-ties or packing tape for fastening pipe insulation. Use bolt, washers and nut to reinforce the fork at the hub axle dropouts.
Then bubble wrap every thing. Dont use more than one layer. Pack the seat in bubble wrap separately. Take the pedals off.
Remove the handle bars from the gooseneck and cover the bars with 3/4" pipe insulation.
Use a standard Specialized bicycle carton for the frame with rear wheel and a Specialized bicycle wheel carton for the front wheel and misc. Specialized bicycle cartons are the strongest.
Wrap all parts with large heavy duty trash bags and tape openings. Then have handy 8 cans of expanding foam purchased from Home Depot. Lay a bed of foam on the inside bottom of carton where the upside down frame will be positioned. Don't go crazy with the foam placement. Remember it expands. Position the upside down frame in the bed of fresh foam then continue to add foam to the spaces between the carton and the frame. Use long disposable gloves. Foam has to wear off your skin or use nasty acetone to remove. You can spritz water on the foam to accelerate the curing. Now add foam popcorn to the spaces and add any small parts. Copy this procedure to the front wheel and fork carton (smaller wheel carton). The expanding foam fill will guarantee that the bicycle and parts do not become piercing projectiles that would rupture the cartons and cause catastrophic damage to the bicycle itself and also create a pathway for losing parts.
Buy a jumbo Sharpie marker and right fragile, keep upright and do not stack on top of box.
This works every time for me. I learned this lesson the hard way. 99% of all damage of contents are from not securing the contents from moving inside the carton.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 5, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Bicycle Packing
> 
> I take the fork and front wheel off and leave the rear wheel on the frame.
> I then wrap 2" foam pipe insulation on the wheels around the tires and rims and also use 3/4" pipe insulation on the frame tubes. 1/2" pipe insulation on the seat and chain stays. Use 3/4" pipe insulation on the fork tubes. Use plastic zip-ties or packing tape for fastening pipe insulation. Use bolt, washers and nut to reinforce the fork at the hub axle dropouts.
> ...



Well done.  Probably the best and safest approach to packing a bike.  You are absolutely correct about preventing movement.  Even a small amount of contact will do damage.
No offense but there is a lot waste involved.  All that foam and plastic is forever in a landfill.  There are alternatives that might do the job and not have such a lasting effect.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2020)

They’re are soy-based foams and other packing materials that are good for the planet.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks!  Good to know  I will check into it.  If it supports the contents would really help


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 23, 2020)

I recently purchased some new entry doors for my home. On the outside of the shipping crate they had this Shock and tilt tracker. The disk will change to red if the crate was tipped over or handled roughly.Not sure if this would be to sensitive for the shipping of bikes. Probably good if you had to make a damage claim.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 6, 2020)

I am here for you.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 6, 2020)

What a cool offer! You embody the whole "brotherhood/sisterhood" of all of us collectors. We are connected by our undying love of the bicycle, and for you to unselfishly offer to help your fellow collector just restored my faith that there are still some good peeps out there. Thank you, & I will save your info...just in case!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 6, 2020)

I have been looking for my old Yellow Schwinn Pro Stock 24" that I sold in Rochester about 5-6 years ago. Are you very far from Rochester just in case it resurfaces on CL ?


----------

